# Core 2 Quad Q6600 OVERHEATING.



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out why my Quad is overheating, so far my guesses are either: Speedfan is giving my inaccurate readings, or I'm applying thermal paste wrong (AS 5)

As for the Thermal paste, I'm applying it in a HORIZONTAL LINE like the website instructional suggests.. yet I'm getting idle temps of 62'C+.

Useful-ish notes: I'm using a STOCK HS and Fan, I mean even if its stock it shouldnt be this high right..? Before the reappliance of AS5 I had idle temps of around 49, and 76 load (was using AS5, and reapplying as a desperate attempt to lower the temps), right after I applied AS5 I checked Speedfan and it's giving me 62'C idle temps and when I tried running a game/run WMP it rose up to 88 (weird thing is all of them were stuck at 88, normally they differ by like 5 or so) so I immediately shut it down to prevent frying my cpu.

A side question: Why does running songs with WMP really increase temps that much? Because it brang my temps up by like 10-20; I'm also using a driver not a sound card.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

What are the rest of your specs?
mobo,ram,gpu,psu-make/model/watts?

Bios is the most accurate for temp reading

Post the temps and voltages from bios


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

My mobo is the Intel DQ35JO board, GT 220 as gpu, and a Raidmax 450w (no idea on the wattages)

I'm going to try to look through bios for the temps now, brb.

Motherboard temperature = 55
ICH temperature = 71.89
MCH temperature = 68.10

As for the PSU
+12v = 11.980v - 12.006v
+5v = 5.098v - 5.101v
+3v = 3.448


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I believe that Raidmax psu is you problem, It is underpowered for what you are currently running not to mention it is a very low quality psu.

Upgrade to a 550w corsair or seasonic 650w will give you more upgrade headroom


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Right now I can't afford to buy anything for my pc, but in the near futurer I will get the Corsair 650WTX something and pick up an HD 4770 or a 5770.

As of now is there any other culprit making my temps that darn high?

Maybe the airflow is the problem or something? because the only big openings are like a circular vent that has little holes forming a circle on the side, and the back where the excess heat from the psu fan comes out. the vent leads to the stock cooler, and no need to worry about gpu, I bought an aftermarket cooler than loads at 42 and idles at 29


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I believe your board has onboard video. Try disconnecting the video card and run thru the onboard video we will see if we can get some stress off that psu. and hopefully lower the temps

what case do you have? how may case fans are in it and the direction they are blowing?

The obvious question would be is have you blown out all the dust/hair from your computer lately?


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not sure what kind of case it is, but it doesnt really look suitable for gaming, more like an office computer but not those generic ibm ones.. The case it self has no fans, the only fans are the psu's and the cpu's heatsink and fan

I've blown and cleaned all the heatsinks only, nothing else

So you want me to pull out the card from the pci-e slot and plug in the monitor cable to the mobo then open in bios and tell you the temps and readings?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

how big is the case? is it a mid tower? slim line? It's not an oem pc like dell,hp,etc is it?


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

No it's a mid-tower case, it doesnt look like those cases that you find in schools and libraries.

Something really isnt right, when I even open msn it goes up 80+, before I reapplied it didnt do that


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

are there spots on the front and back to put in fans?

Experiment: take a household fan...open the side of the case and have the fan blow directly on the motherboard,cpu,gpu, etc and lets take a look at those temps then


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't believe so, and the fan thing will have to wait, my family is asleep right now.

Could it be possible I'm applying Artic Silver 5 incorrectly? All I did was squeeze a line from left to right on the CPU and THEN put the heatsink on.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Its possible
http://www.arcticsilver.com/intel_application_method.html

What i do is i put half a pea size in the center and use a thin cardboard or something i can throw away to spread it...its suppose to be very thin. 

Double check to make sure that heatsink is on nice and tight and those locking pins are all the way thru the motherboard


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh thank god I re-installed the heatsink and I heard a good clicking sound from the mobo 
Now I am idling at 45-49 just like before, are these regular temps?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

when you reinstalled the heatsink did you remove and reapply the thermal paste?

that is still high for idle. but that may me due to lack of airflow/fans and the poor power supply.

Take some pictures of the inside of the case front rear and middle and post them on here, I am curious to see if we can add some fans in there.

Also tomorrow when you get a chance, do the house fan thing i told you and look at the temps when you do


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Also I found there are 2 availible mounts in the back, they are vertically lined under the psu fan, and the temps are going down to 35 now, I'm so happy , and I didnt really re-install it more like pull out pin and put in all the way.

And i'm curious what is idle in terms of comps? nothing open cept for speedfan?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats looking better, But i still want to see the temps from bios(most accurate for temps). Watch them for about 5 to 10 min and let me know.

Ideal conditions with no overclocking is low to mid 30's. 

It would be in your best interest to add 2 120mm fans. one in the front and one in the back. That will also get those temps down even lower.

After the thermal paste burns in for about 100hours the temps should get lower.

And change out that psu ASAP.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

I also heard that Speedfan displays 15'C hotter / cooler idk so I'm just going to check bios again, and after carefully analyzing my case, the only exhaust fans are the psu and the cpu stock fan, also I do not know if those are fan mounts in the front but like its just to increase airflow I believe because there's no open vent to take in air, its just to move the air I guess anyhow ill add pics cus the temps still rise to about 60C when opening windows media player (I really dont know why, games dont even raise it that high unless its like l4d2). Also on speedfan the idle temps ive seen so far with the fan experiment is 33-37. Here are the pics that you've wanted

http://img718.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00040ts.jpg

Sorry if I did the link attach wrong ^^ first time


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

There is defiantly room to add a 120mm in the front and back. To get the air flow moving. 

What are the temps when you open up WMP with the fan going?. 

Download and run real temp, I find that close to bios
http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/

The front fan will pull air in from under the front bezel


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

When running WMP according to RealTemp the min was 65-62-60-59
max was 93-82-78-78..

I really dont know what to do, I've opened the case and put the fan to blow on the cpu area and still not much improvement..

Is it because my cpu is old? It's been 2 years since I've gotten it

83* sorry


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

2yrs is not old for a cpu

redo the paste again following the instructions and make sure the legs are securely fixed it sounds like one may have popped up

http://www.arcticsilver.com/methods.html


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have done it twice but I guess I will do it again

Okay I just started the computer and min is 66-63-58-58, max is 82-78-72-69.
What the hell just happened? Do I have to wait for it to settle or something? 
I've checked to see if its mounted correctly, I pull at it and yank it and it dosent budge at all what is going on?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you following the instructions and not applying a bit extra paste

to much is as bad as non at all it blocks the heat transfer

are these readings from the bios


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree with dai, It sounds like you might be adding to much paste.

Ideally this is all that should be added


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

the thing is the method said to use a line not a dot.. and I press as lightly as I can and move along.. They are from speedfan and realtemp, last time I've checked the bios readings were about the same as speedfan


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Try the dot method above and spread it. Then make sure reattaching the heatsink tightly


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

The dot-method will have to wait tommorow and I almost fried my cpu I forgot to plug fan back in and realtemp read 109'C ._. oh crap

I'm starting to think the line method is a bunch of baloney..

So do I spread it with a credit card?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Sure, Just make sure its one your not using anymore, lol


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

speedfan is for fans and shouldn't be trusted for temps.

The Bios is most accurate however hardware monitor.core temp and real temp are quite accurate. you should be looking at mid 30s to very low 40s i.e 42 degrees c for idle temps in the bios.

And when at full load not to go over 60 degrees c at full load.

When I apply thermal paste I always follow the artic silver instructions (i.e the line) however some people find the small pea size drop of paste and spread it out with a business card method better.

I have never had a problems with the line method. although it does leave room to put too much paste on which is as bad as too little.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

The dot method is not on par with line method as expected, min 66-63-59-58
max 84-84-80-78

I really starting to worry is my cpu really going to stop working one day because of these temps?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run this and you can monitor them in real time in the tray

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

and get the bios temps they are the most accurate


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

going upwards of 80 is bad generally 60 is what you dont want to go over.

If your cpu is properly overheating you will notice it slow down. This is known as throttling, if the cpu reached very dangerous temps the cpu will automatically shut off to attempt to stop damage occuring. But if this keeps happening then damage will occur.

Try again with the thermal paste, make sure you clean of thge old paste of the cpu and cooler before trying the new paste.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

if I leave it for a long time it will go downwards to about 40, but if I play games it will be around 60-65, and windows media player to 75


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

thermal paste takes around 200 hours before reaching proper conductivity however your temps should still be a lot lower than what they are.

Have you made sure the old paste was taken of completly before applying new paste?
Have you made sure the heatsink and fan is properly seated and doesn't move?

I would suggest trying again.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

I use a lint-free cloth like the cloths you use to clean eyeglasses, with 90% alcohol and I clean it thoroughly.

As for the proper installation I read through the manual and it told me to do one then diagonal then side then diagonal I've tried that and I've also tried the 4 pin push at the same time method they still yield similar results..

Alright whatever, clearly reapplying thermal paste isnt going to help; how about I'll choose an aftermarket cooler here is the website for my neighborhood store: http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=8_129&page=1&sort=3a&sid=2a19sjm2pi2quacvkqiq616f82 

What is the best CPU cooler there for under $35?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i look for ones that bolt down i curse every time i have to use the push lock


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Zalmans make excellent cpu coolers
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118030

Or these
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007999%2050001647&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=574|35-118-036^35-118-036-S01%2C35-118-030^35-118-030-S01%2C35-118-048^35-118-048-TS%2C35-118-005^35-118-005-S01%2C35-118-035^35-118-035-S01


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't buy anything online, so thats why I asked for you guys to pick a cooler that's under $35 or so

After, I buy a decent cooler I may think about OCing, not EXTREME but maybe 3.4GHZ or something


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

with the q6600 3.2 is about its limit.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

I've heard some people have gotten it to 4GHZ and I've seen the GPU-Z proof,
but maybe you're talking about the limit regarding the cooling with my budget?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

brianluo199 said:


> I've heard some people have gotten it to 4GHZ and I've seen the GPU-Z proof,
> but maybe you're talking about the limit regarding the cooling with my budget?


thst eill br eith some hydrogen cooling or at least some sort of extreme water cooling. I know for a fact that wih air cooling 3.1 is its limit 3.2 if your lucky.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

What cooler would you recommend from this list 
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=8_129&page=1&sort=3a&sid=2a19sjm2pi2quacvkqiq616f82
to reach that 3.2 "limit"?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Any zalman, Scythe or titan fenrir will be great for your system providing you get the ones for your specification that is


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

I can wait till boxing day and get a Corsair h50 ,
How far do you think that will take me?

Also how important do you think airflow is?
The only exhaust fan I have is one from my psu
I have a couple empty fan slots in the back, 2 80mm's I believe and 1 120mm fan slot in the front bottom


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Fill those slots with fans

The h50 wont work with your setup cause it requires a 120mm mount in the back...Unless you modify the case...Not worth it in my opinion. 

I am testing the h50 on my personal rig and I am not impressed with it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

agreed.

Airflow is extremley important especially if you plan to overclock. This does not mean adding fans as shotgn suggested (which yuou need to fo ) but also cleaning and maintaing those fans to keep the airflow perfect.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Then, I guess I'll pickup a Thermaltake V1? And pickup a bunch of fans to increase airflow, I'm just worried that the V1 wont fit my case


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

just check the space available

Heatsink Dimension 147 (L) x 92 (W) x 143 (H) mm 
5.8 (L) x 3.7 (W) x 5.3 (H) inch


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

brianluo199 said:


> Then, I guess I'll pickup a Thermaltake V1? And pickup a bunch of fans to increase airflow, I'm just worried that the V1 wont fit my case


Make sure you get enough for front to back, You dont need any side fans


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

I will get 2 80mm rear fans and 120mm front fan

I really dont know what to choose, I do not want a pushpin tech cooler, but something under $40 or so.. can you recommend any in particular?

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=8_129&page=1&sort=3a&sid=2a19sjm2pi2quacvkqiq616f82


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

This one would work, 
http://www.canadacomputers.com/prod...item_id=025125&sid=2a19sjm2pi2quacvkqiq616f82


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you I was taking that one into consideration myself haha,

Also do you approve of 

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_112&item_id=027049

Im thinking of getting that case as well, because my comp doesnt look like it can have good airflow :|


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Take a look at this one instead
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_112&item_id=029051

Coolermaster and Antec make the best cases IMO


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Once again, you've completely changed my mind LOL thanks for looking it up

Could it be possible airflow is the reason my temps are hot? Because when i put my hand behind the only exhaust fan (from psu) the air is pretty darn warm as well as the top of the case.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I still believe you need to change that psu, I have suspected that from the beginning


----------



## splatoid (Sep 23, 2010)

My Q6600 runs at 31 c with Arctic Silver With Porcelain. About 40 c gaming. That's with a BFG 8800 GTX beast in there.I also use Riva tuner to keep my GPU fan speeds under control.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

lol the elite 310 case just went off sale, and the v3 just went on sale LOL and also the v3 has more fan mounts, has a backplate mounting hole, and looks better imo not that cheap plasticky look like the elite 310


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Also, which fans should I buy? Which of these are known to be good?
I've searched the internet only to find that nexus, noctua, and scythe fans are good

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=8_130&page=1&sort=3a

Thermaltake Fan mounts:

-�Front (intake) :
120 x 120 x 25 mm (optional)
- Rear (exhaust) :
120 x 120 x 25 mm TurboFan (1300 rpm, 17 dBA, 50.0 CFM)
-Top(exhaust) :
120 x 120 x 25 mm (optional)
- Bottom(intake) :
120 x 120 x 25 mm (optional)


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

My personal favorite are the coolermaster R4 fans, Best cfm to dB-A ratio IMO, Quite and move alot of air
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_130&item_id=027866

I would probably do just a front and a rear mount...really that is all you need. Maybe a top exhaust.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

I was just about to post that! 90CFM at 19dB sounds really interesting to me 

Thank for all your help shotgn, and everyone else who contributed!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Please let us know how it turns out


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

So I first started by getting the blue r4 fan and installed it, it is very breezy but its really loud like theres a somewhat grill at the bezel and behind it is the fan, if I cover it its really quiet lol, I think its the grills making the sounds cus when i tried it without putting it behind the grill it was inaudible

Sigh they were sold out of the Thermaltake V3 ._. stupid online stock listings

Also I've done some research on the NZXT Gamma and it kinda looks like a serious gaming budget case, motherboard retention hole, cable management, black finish 

The IN WIN Griffin also looks badass

Here is the pics of my case fan, did I install it correctly or is it just the turbulence thats making it loud?

http://img3.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00058mx.jpg


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Just bought the cooler for 33 bucks 
Im not gonna install it till I get a new case cus you know the hassle and everything +
current case doesnt have that hole in the mobo tray

Gonna wait til the weekend to get the case because I need a drive

Referring to above post, would putting the fan behind the grill / in front of the grill make a difference?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

behind the grill is the normal position drawing air in

there is usually a arrow on the side pointing to the air flow direction


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

By the way, do I use the same line method for my new hyper 212+?
Cause it has like gaps and everything (HDT)

Another question: Do you know of any good guides to manage cables?
I've special ordered a NZXT Gamma case


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

One of our game techs did a good thread on cable management
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/tutorial-cable-management-506694.html


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright thanks for teh link what about application of thermal paste?
Please note that the hyper 212+ is a HDT cooler o:
I read a lot of threads about it and its either blob in the middle of cpu or 
actually 3 thin lines on each silver bar on the HSF itself?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Just go 1 small in the middle


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Which do you think is better for airflow?
NZXT GAMMA or Thermaltake V3
I'm leaning towards the v3 right now simply because it is cheaper and has an external 3.5in bay for my media reader on my current comp..
Airflow is really the only factor now and tbh I think the GAMMA stands out..
So is there a difference? the GAMMA's front bezel looks inappropriate for airflow but that's just me


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I like NZXT cases, Used several different styles.

But between the 2 you are looking at I would go with the V3, It seems to have the better airflow of the 2.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh another thing is I looked through a lot of the pictures of the nzxt and even though there is the bay things blocking it, there's no honeycomb punchouts but a dust filter 
No punchouts = less turbulence = less noise!

The v3 has honeycomb punchouts.. o: but it also has a metal mesh


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Basically, which is less noisy? That matters too :/


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Not having used either one of them I could not pass judgment. But being that airflow is better in the V3 that would be the one I lean towards to


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright installed everything in case, everythings working fine except for the fans, I have 4 fans in total 1 from the case, 2 store-bought, and 1 that comes with the hyper 212+,
The thing is, whenever a fan is plugged into the mobo its LED's flicker constantly and run really slow, (I'm guessing its the PWM feature or something) they all have 3 pins, except for the coolermaster fan (I think).
Also, when I plug the fans into the connectors that come straight from the psu they run perfect and fast, not flickering. I have tried switching them all around etc.

Anyways what is happening and how should I fix this?
If I don't get an answer soon I'm going to buy a 4pin molex to 3pin fan cable 
I hope someone replies soon ): thank you TSF!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

those are usually controlled by the mobo. You can download speedfan and you should be able to raise the rpm of the fans


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't know why I cant see any fans listed on speedfan.. I go to configure > fans and nothing shows up


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

hmm...odd. 

you may have to hook them up via molex but they will run full speed...which is I guess what you want.

Did you try other fan headers on the motherboard?


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes I've tried all, and do you think older versions of bios has anything to do with it?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

might, But I wouldnt update bios just to see if you can get fans to work.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Okay I guess I'm just going to buy that?

http://www.canadacomputers.com/prod...item_id=027766&sid=mhln219q4fhosta45b3fpebsm6


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

looks fine


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, this is great I just played several hours of gaming and it highest temp was 38 lowest was 17 (It's really cold today LOL) I'll buy the cable for it on monday,
btw is there any 4pin molex to 4pin fan connectors? Im afraid the fan that came with the cooler is working sluggish cause its plugged into the mobo, but again if you take it out it will not start due to no fans plugged in am I correct?

Also I've noticed that if I pull out one stick of RAM the fans all work..

PSU problem? Can't handle all of that?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I have said from the beginning that could be your whole problem


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

What would be my best bet? Next piece of hardware upgrade to get?
Power supply or Graphics card? I'm guessing you're gonna say PSU simply because the gpu will just explode lol

Anyhow if you do recommend PSU next I saw an OCZ 550W Fatal1ty on sale if that psu's alright..? Does it have to be corsair? Corsairs really pricey but the guy at the store told me they underrate their stuff so I guess it makes sense..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/my-custom-computer-died-519097.html


read entire thread and then tell me what's a good deal again?


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

I asked for recommendation not something to make me **** my pants LOL

Alright I'll settle for PSU but which? I dont want to get a corsair 550vx cause that costs 100 or higher w/o mail in rebate.. Is OCZ a decent PSU supplier? Who would be second to Corsair?


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Curious, sorry couldn't edit in time

I have 4 fans what's the best placement?
Currently I have 1 bottom front intake, 1 rear exhaust, and push-pull on my hyper 212+
Should I leave it like that or take a fan from the hyper and put it up top exhaust or bottom intake?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

as long as the push pull is aimed to the rear, you are fine.

Save up for the corsair

Or another alternative
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

What about the OCZ 550W Fatal1ty series or ModXStream?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

OCZ 550W Fatal1ty but the seasonic is the best buy shogun linked you to

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15...com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright I'll start saving up. 

Another question: My power button does not light up, even though its supposed to; it is 2 wires (blue and white) attached to a 3 pin connector . I can't get it to light up, I tried in many different spots on the motherboard but then I read the manual and put it in the "Alternate front panel power LED" slot (black) because the other power LED slot on the mobo is 2 pin.. Why won't it light up?!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

This is on the new case right?

Its is possible the led is bad..If you have tried other spots and a no go then I would email the manufacture to send you a replacement


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

What do you mean other spots? You mean I can just plug it into any free slot?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

No just for power led, They usually include 2 on the motherboard.

What is your motherboard so I can pull it up?


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

It's the DQ35JO motherboard, sorry for replying so slow :/


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Look at page 50 of the manual, The green on the motherboard is where the power leds go
http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/dq35jo/sb/CS-029387.htm


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

My Power LED is 3 pin connector, not 2 so I am forced to use the "alternate Power LED"


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

ok, So when you plug it in there it didnt work?

If not I would contact them and ask for a replacement led


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright sent them an e-mail, sigh all that's left for me to do is save up for a decent PSU, THEN buy a graphics card ):


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

keep us informed


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

So I called as well and they didn't want to just send me the LED lol
Apparently I have to pay for shipping to ship that friggin LED to them then they send me a replacement LED. Total bull, like it's an LED for gods sakes and I have proof that I bought it what more do they want -3-


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL, That sounds about normal to me. At least it will be a small price for the size


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ima just give it up then -3-
Not like it really matters, besides I have all the led fans to tell me visually (;


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey um, I called Filtech today and the prices were identical o-o w/o rebates
Corsair 550vx and SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W were both $101

Corsair is better quality right?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

seasonic make corsair power supplies. They are both the best.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Then I guess its logical to go with the S12II 620W because they are of equal quality and cost the same?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

yes defiantly


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep I have a seasonic m12 700. I would never choose any other make of psu.


----------

